# Chicago Area SpeedCubing



## AllIDoIsCube (Aug 25, 2016)

If Anyone Is In The Chicago Vicinity And Would Like To Become A Club Similar To Michigan Cubing Club, This Is The Thread For You


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 19, 2016)

Dixon Fall 2016 is kinda near Chicago but registration is full lol
Also, Don't Capitalize Every Word In Your Posts, It Drives Me Crazy.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 20, 2016)

hmmm. I live in chicago and have been thinking about something like this, but I'm not sure how we would meet or how it would be structured as we don't all attend the same university. Or what we would even do there.
Yay Dixon. Maybe I can finally get a decent OH average.


----------



## Brandon Reichman (Nov 15, 2016)

I live in Chicago and I am definitely down for this!! I am looking to even organize a competition in the city. Hit me up!!!


----------



## Cubalion (Jan 15, 2017)

I live south of Janesville and would like that.


----------



## HydraBoss (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm down for that. Live about a half hour from Chicago and I would join if I could.


----------



## Cat cuber (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, I'm a 3rd grade and I live in Chicago, will love to find cubers on my area


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 13, 2017)

I live in the chicago area, and I would love to start a decent club in the area, to me, the Chicago area has seemed like a "dead zone" in which there doesn't seem to be many cubers reaching out and starting something.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2017)

Seems interesting. I would be interested in a club, but I'm not sure how I would get to where ever it would meet.


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm planning to get a hold of some of my friends in mid to late August and set up a cubing meeting. We live around the Cook and Dupage county area, if anyone else wants to join in, it would help me if anyone who is interested comments down below where they live so that I can try to figure out where to hold the meetup. (P.S, I'm going into 8th grade, so a "University Club" really wouldn't work for me).


----------



## Joey_P (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello!

My name is Joey, and I work at a marketing agency here in New York that specializes in the healthcare space. Nice to meet you all!

My team is currently collaborating with one of our pharmaceutical clients on their convention booth for the 2018 ASCO Annual Meeting (American Society of Clinical Oncology) that's taking place in Chicago (June 2-4). As one of the booth concepts we've developed involves hiring Rubik's Cube experts to solve custom cubes for attendees, I wondered if any of you might be interested in this sort of opportunity. If so, I'd love to share more details about the event and how speed solving fits into our booth.

Feel free to reach out to me here if you'd like to learn more, thank you! 

Best,
Joey


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 22, 2018)

sounds cool
Do you mean by "expert" as in can solve , solve fast-ish (<20), or fast (<10)?
Or are you more referring to cube theory such as group theory and kociemba or NISS?


----------



## Joey_P (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi there, 

We would be looking for someone who could solve a Rubik’s cube with custom sides in less than a minute. No need to elaborate on cube theory, but rather solve cubes for booth visitors that will then use cube faces to learn more about our client’s oncology products.

Let me know if there are any other questions I can help with here.

Thanks!

Best,
Joey


----------



## The2x2boi (Jul 16, 2018)

I live in Chicago and I think it would be fun to have a cubing club!


----------



## Doing Cubing (Jul 31, 2018)

So, I know this is kind of late, but are there any cubers that would like to meet up in the general Chicago suburbs area? I would be able to get a room suitable for maybe 2-3 more people to meet up. However, I can't do much for large-scale events.


----------

